# Immediate food reaction and diarrhea



## scout2001 (Nov 26, 2001)

I have a history of Crohns / Ileitis but I don’t think is that related.I am in a flare-up situation. I also now have INTERNAL hemorrhoids. Whenever I eat most food, within minutes I get rectal urgency. Then I go to the bathroom with diarrhea in a small amount. Then I go again with diarrhea in a small amount.Also, if I eat something and don’t get a reaction… and then go work on the computer, I get immediate tenesmus and rectal urgency. Is it possible to have a food reaction right away like this? What info , causes, or resources can you provide?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Scout.Hi. To get comrpehensive information first on the subject of food allelrgies vs intolerance and their role in your symptoms, and how to isolate the problems you have and what provokes them, I recomend you get this book from the worlds' leading authority on this subject (allergist, immunologits, and pathologist Professor Jonathan Brostoff):"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff (M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 In short, it is possible to get an immediate reaction to some specific thing in the diet, it is possible to have chronic delayed reactions to things in the diet which keep the small bowel and colon upregulated or twitchy, so that no matter what you swallow produces and immediate amplified reflex which can be mistakenly identified, and it is possible for this to be linked to allergy and non-allergic intolerances alike.This is why this book is important as there is no single diet which is sutiabole for all d-types since the reactivity profile of each person is different and there are at least 8 different possible mechanisms which may be involved.there are dietary guidelines that are valid and helpful based upon the laws of probability and common mechansisms like pseudoallergy, histminic foods, active peptide containing foods, etc. but these produce partial remission most of the time. Which is totally fine of ourse, but to get the maximum remission we have to learn more, and gfrom that we can assess our own diet with proven tools and methods taken from decades of medical experience.hence my recommendaton that you obtain that book. You will find it helpful. As for me a remedial typing course would be helpfulMNL


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - It is not at all uncommon to have a very fast reaction to foods that are IBS triggers (particularly strong GI stimulants such as fats, red meat, dairy, and insoluble fiber). Whenever you eat anything, the arrival of food in the stomach stimulates the gastrocolic reflex, which results in muscle contractions throughout your colon. People with IBS suffer from an overstimulation of this reflex, and gut contractions that are too fast and too strong. The result is urgency, abdominal cramping, and diarrhea that can occur just moments after eating. Most people with IBS have experienced something along the lines of having to rush from the table to the bathroom before they've even finished their meal - this is the gastrocolic reflex in overdrive. The best way to address this problem is to avoid the trigger foods, base your diet on soluble fiber (which soothes and stabilizes the gut, normalizing the colon muscle contractions), and incorporate insoluble fiber very carefully with the soluble fiber. Strong herbal teas (peppermint, chamomile, anise, fennel) can also soothe and relax the GI tract, preventing the urgency, cramping, and diarrhea.Since your history is not specifically with IBS but IBD, I would urge you to see your GI doctor and verify that your new symptoms don't stem from an underlying physical problem that require medical attention.Best, Heather


----------

